# Manette XBOX 360 sur Mac



## picso (24 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous, ça fait 1 heure que je galère avec ma manette XBOX 360 Filaire... j'ai beau installer la dernière version du driver "XBox 360 Controller", quand je connecte via USB la manette, il me marque : "no devices found" dans le panel de préférences... Que faire ?

Merci


----------



## surrion (2 Septembre 2009)

ne marche pas depuis snow leopard pour moi :/

une solution alternative au probleme ou un new des dev pour une mise a jour  ???


----------



## Jigger (6 Décembre 2009)

idem le même problème depuis Snow leopard. mais je crois qu'un topic sans réponse est un topic sans solution :/ il faut espérer que quelqu'un pense à nous et fasse une mise à jour


----------



## houlala63 (6 Décembre 2009)

vous utilisez bien ce soft  xbox360controler ?
Il est marqué comme compatible snow pourtant ....


----------



## Gentcsar (4 Juin 2010)

Cela ne fonctionne toujours pas chez moi, même avec le programme que tu indiques, et je suis sous snow, est-ce qu'il manque quelque chose ?


----------



## eKoh (5 Décembre 2012)

Il me semble simplement que ça vient de la manette, la manette d'origine ne marche pas avec ces driver, il faut une manette de marque Logitech et Thrustmaster, je ne promet rien, j'ai lu ça sur un forum, moi j'ai une manette sans fil et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. je pense acheter ça http://www.macgames.fr/guide/Une-manette-sur-Mac-Prenez-le-controle-8.htm


----------



## Locke (6 Décembre 2012)

Depuis 2 ans, ils ont surement trouvé la solution.


----------



## eKoh (6 Décembre 2012)

effectivement, je débarque...  moi je ne l'ai pas trouvé en tout cas...


----------



## brunnno (6 Décembre 2012)

pour moi aucun soucis snow léopard ou lion


----------

